# If I wanted to build a heavy-duty multicast MPEG analyzer?



## PacketMan (Dec 6, 2017)

If I wanted to build a heavy-duty multicast MPEG analyzer running on FreeBSD what ports would/could I use?  Are all the pieces (ports) necessary available?  Are there GUI presentations available or would it pretty much be text/cli output? Anyone already got a 'home-made' analyzer up and running at work?

Input to analyzer would be ethernet/ip, multicast, and up to a full gig of video traffic.  Heck, assuming I have no issues with a 10Gbps NIC I'd even try that.

Speaking of NICs, can anyone recommend 10Gbps fiber NICs and motherboard combos that work great with FreeBSD?

EDIT - the interest is in providing deep analysis of the video quality; not just stuff like packet loss, jitter, etc.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> If I wanted to build a heavy-duty multicast MPEG analyzer running on FreeBSD what ports would/could I use?


What does it need to analyze? The venerable multimedia/ffmpeg is quite capable but may not provide the information you seek.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> What does it need to analyze?



Sorry, was doing an edit when you wrote.  See my EDIT line.

This would be an example of a 'competing' product:
https://www.tek.com/video-test-and-monitoring-equipment/sentry


----------

